# 'Conbadges!



## ~TheBlackRabbit (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi-ho everyone. ^.^ 

So, I'm sorta new to the idea of making con-badges, and I'm pretty keen on getting into the field, and wanted to ask you folks a few questions regarding what makes a *good* 'Conbadge. i.e: What makes certain badges stand out above all others.

So, I wanna hear about durable materials (For mine, I'm laminating them, which I would hope would make them pretty sturdy and durable! Protecting the artwork and solving the problem of the need for a badgeholder.) and also whether or not the inability to provide things like badgeclips or lanyards makes badge commissions less appealing? Whether people prefer the badge to focus mainly on the art side of things, or whether the character's name needs to be BIG AND LOUD to make folks interested enough to purchase one. Whether the traditional rectangular shape is more appealing in regards to "shaped" badges. Whether adding little "additions" to the badge is useful, aggravating, makes it more fragile (charms coming off/glitter wearing off for example.)

Any thoughts or input would be greatly appreciated for a first-time badge-maker here, and I have a commission thread up here if anyone wants to look it over and let me know A) If you think my ideas are rubbish and B) whether or not you'd go for one/want to go for one!

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=6161

Hoping to hear more soon.


----------

